# FS: Pig nose turtle



## tommy604 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey guys I currently moved and need to sell my PNT. It is very healthy and happy. Eats green veggies and pellets. It's about 5.5-6 inches big. I'm looking to get 500$ OBO for it. For more info please feel free to give me a call. 778-320-3215. Thanks for looking


----------



## beastmode604 (Dec 5, 2012)

i offer 300 lmk thanks =)


----------



## WishX (Jun 12, 2012)

I offer 301


----------



## indodat (Nov 20, 2012)

OBO doesn't mean low ball!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

indodat said:


> OBO doesn't mean low ball!


Agreed, 500$ is an extremely reasonable price to start with, and if it was my turtle I wouldn't trust him in the care of anyone who would offer anything less


----------



## WishX (Jun 12, 2012)

if you think our best offers are low balling then why don't you help him out and just buy it from him for what you think is resonable


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I would but I don't own a freshwater tank


----------



## WishX (Jun 12, 2012)

you should get one then and buy this turtle


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

$200 off the asking price is a low ball offer and frowned upon on this site. Thats 40% less than his asking price. Im pretty sure there is a rule against low offers. Im sure a moderator will post the rules once this thread is seen.


----------



## WishX (Jun 12, 2012)

uhh my friend bought one 4-5" from a pet store for 400 bucks like a year ago


----------



## WishX (Jun 12, 2012)

and there is a thing called the art of negotiation where we will eventually meet in the middle which would probably be 400 bucks give or take whoever is the better negotiator 
but apparently everybody here is rich and pays without thinking


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

As a mod, there is no "hard and fast rule" about low balling. However.... it is frowned upon and members can quickly see who does it and when (especially when not through PM - hint/hint  ).

Respectfully,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WishX (Jun 12, 2012)

its funny how society is, its ok for someone to buy it for 500$ and have him in a unnatural environment or bare tank nobody says anything.
but if I offer less because I have to get rid of my aggressive oddballs and resetup the tank for the turtle then its frowned upon,
I have 300 bucks worth of aggressive large oddballs I will prob sell for not much or just give to a store or friends and I was planning to setup a habitat /eco system just for the turtle so he could have a forever home. What's funny is these guys calling us lowballs I bet wouldn't even offer up anything for the turtle themselves much less give him a good home and take care for him.
lesson is buy turtle for $500 + bare tank or random habitat nobody will be the wiser, 300-400 + redoing the whole setup to match natural environment = lowballer red flag him


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I certainly don't have a problem with your offer. However I think the point is that proper and respectable etiquette here would simply be to PM the owner and negotiate in private. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

WishX said:


> its funny how society is, its ok for someone to buy it for 500$ and have him in a unnatural habitat or bare tank nobody says anything.
> but if I offer less because I have to get rid of my aggressive oddballs and resetup the tank for the turtle then its frowned upon,
> I have 300 bucks worth of aggressive large oddballs I will prob sell for not much or just give to a store or friends and I was planning to setup a habitat /eco system just for the turtle
> so he could have a forever home. whats funny is these guys calling us lowballs I bet wouldn't even offer up anything for the turtle themselves much less give him a good home and caring for him.
> lesson is buy turtle for $500 + bare tank or bad habitat nobody will be the wiser, 300-400 + nice setup = lowballer red flag him


Lesson is..... Send the seller a private message as mentioned by the moderator. You are new to this site so you may not of known PM's are better for negotiating. Craigslist is full of low ballers and WE members dont want this site to turn into that. Its nothing against you. I agree its nice to see these guys in a natural tank rather than a bare bottom but that was not mentioned. Maybe the seller will take that into concideration. It sounds like you will give him a good home


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Have to a agree with CRS....if your going to offer half of ones asking price, you should probably do it through PM. As for the art of negotiating....offering half what it's value is....is still lowballing IMHO

Wishx, this isn't ebay either so don't treat it that way please. You might restrict your "art of negotiation" to pm's to avoid turning this classified ad into a big debate. And as for your friend purchasing one at a LFS in Vancouver...it is illegal for them to be selling them to begin with. As for this particular species, it is illegal to import in to BC and was most likely smuggled in to start with. Even if it was acquired by a customer, it's still illegal for them to sell. Probably shouldn't be blasting that out there as I know stores have gotten their visits from the SPCA regarding selling PNT/FRT's. The average price for one 4-5" is $500 and I know that is what they were asking too, but since they shouldn't be selling them to begin with, I guess they would take less.


----------



## WishX (Jun 12, 2012)

but I didn't offer half, I offered more than half
I guess I will have to remember that from now on.
I didn't know aquarium hobbyists community was so anal retentive.
I mean I got into this because it makes me very relaxed, and happy,
its like a zen/serenity kind of thing I guess.
I would gladly rehome my fish for less to someone who would take care of it 
rather then someone who could give me what I was asking for it and who knows what's going to happen to it.
I mean they are my pets I want them to live a good life, not suffer.
I have not been in this hobby as long as probably a lot of you guys but when did it become all about the money?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

My bad ....40% less...close enough for most to see it as half. Im sure he would like to see it go to a good loving home, but since he only had it a few months, Im sure he'd like to get close to what he paid for it. And as for people being retentive......as mentioned, lowballing is frowned on here. People put out alot of money for what they have and it gets old when someone comes along and makes excuses why they deserve something for way less of what someone paid for it a few month prior. Though I have seen worse offers, people know what these guys sell for and that is why the $300 offers are not going over well with people. Personally I don't even like to see them sold on here as I know the inevitable future for it is when it gets too big , the owner will find it very frustrating to rehome it since not many can provide a suitable tank. And honestly why shouldn't he get what it worth or close to what he paid for it? This is a luxury, not a necessity. And luxuries aren't ever cheap to my knowledge. I'd gladly take a new corvette and provide it with a loving, caring home, for 40% off the selling price.....but I doubt that would ever happen lol
Anyway, lets go back to this being a classified ad. You made your offer and case...it's up to the seller now


----------



## WishX (Jun 12, 2012)

I see, so you see their lives as inanimate luxury objects


----------



## WishX (Jun 12, 2012)

I think pets are a responsibility, not a luxury.
its only a luxury when setup/raised correctly,

are you telling me if some guy with only a 30 gallon buys it he bought himself luxury? 
no man he just bought himself a responsibility to get a bigger tank , feed it , keep it happy for however many years it lives for or to rehome it

this is definitely not a new corvette, 
and if this turtle was a corvette he would probably be considered a used one, its definitely not from the dealership


----------

